# A town built by kayakers, for kayakers



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Dre - is BV a town for kayakers by kayakers or it BV a town for poker players by poker players? Just kiddin - word around the campfire this AM is that you won last night - and marco got 2nd  - what's up for tonight are you up to defend that title?


----------



## Andre Spino-Smith (Nov 21, 2004)

*poker*

Yo rednek,

poker is fun when you win. I think I'm addicted. 

Jed and I are going to see Miah for turkey day. We'll play some more when we get back.

Andre


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*link not working*

Andre-
the link to southmainriverpark.com in your post is not working.
the url that you posted has a comma at the end in front of the final slash

correct URL is:
South Main River park


----------



## Andre Spino-Smith (Nov 21, 2004)

*You out there rednek?*

We can't let jed win again!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Dre,

What you say about a game tonight thurs. - about 8 - under the stairs. We can gang up on jed - he has had a good run but I feel that it is comming to a end. Marco should be back from Vegas today and we should get him in as well. Give me a call or stop by and we will come up with a plan to put jed out early - what up jed you up to defend that belt?  

V


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

You Ark Valley boys sure got a gambling problimo?!


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

You guys need to gang up on Jed AND Dre. They both rolled over here to GWS for turkey and left with our money. What graditude, we feed them and then they take our money. You also need to get the video Jed has been watching that way you can snake his little gambling tricks before he takes more of your cashish.


----------



## chad (Nov 5, 2003)

Mut, WHAT IS GOIN' ON! 

Jed and Dre been snaking the poker games eh? Somebody has to take them out.


----------



## Andre Spino-Smith (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey,

Jed's ego is getting out of control! He just told me that he won 90 bucks in Durango and he thinks he's unbeatable. He's going to get sloppy soon. And we'll be there to take his money.

Dre


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Chad, 
I was wondering who chad was and looked at some of your other posts. now I know. There is only one Chad I know that is 6'2 and weighs 155lbs. What up? Are you still living with that lovely lady Steph? 

Let us know if you head this way to ride or play.



As for Ego boy. Don't worry he'll get his, either at the poker table or Vegas style in the back alley late at night. :shock:


----------



## chad (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey Mut,

I think I gotta be at least 165 now. Steph and I are doing well, living in Arvada. Let's be in touch.

[email protected]


----------



## Andre Spino-Smith (Nov 21, 2004)

Hey,

Just wanted to let everyone know that South Main project was just awarded the GOCO grant for the whitewater park! This means that they'll have plenty of funds to build an awesome venue.

Andre


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey Dre/Jed, Thats awesome about the wwp. Now all it sounds like you need is a casino? If you get one, Count me in!

Hope all is well.....jed we should do some sleddin/riding this winter....

Adiose
Ben Guska


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Frankly, I think the whole development idea sucks. We should keep the land near the river as pristine as possible. It's already a clusterfuck down there anyway, but at least you don't have to look at some goddamn development every hundred yards yet.
There's my two cents.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

What difference is it going to make to a person passing through, you would see the development for a hundred yards then be back to the way the river is now. All of the land down there is owned and Jed and Katie were lucky enough to get the property they did. If they don't develope it then there is still just an old dump on the side of the river, litterally. The property they got is the old BV dump. I think it is a great thing what they are doing for both BV and the boating community. When you grow up in a town like BV you know how little there is to do there, and I think this project could stimulate some major growth, and maybe the kids there wont have to go at least to Salida to do anything other than drink.
Just thought i would throw my 2 cents out there.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

One nice thing about this development is that it concentrates people in an urban social setting. Instead of a house every few hundred yards, the town-houses are together. This is a very environmentally friendly way to develop in the mountains.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

I think that the fact of "growth" is far more out of our hands then anything. Its really just a matter of time, people will expand into other areas that were once fields, or dumps, or w/e. I think that the way they are proposing to build it will possibly limit growth. If I remember right, I think that they were trying to make it so everything is in walkable distance.....Does this make it hard for growth? Maybe i read it wrong>

Ben


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

The development would be concentrated which is different than the development that has been going on in the BV area for the last 10 years. Every thing that had been happening has been expanding north and west towards the mountains. Instead of 5 to 40 acres for each lot the houses would all be together and every thing would be in walking distance. It would be about the same distance to walk to any of the schools in town and it is right at the end of main street so everything on main street would be easily in walking distance. Everything else in town is in walking distance too if you live in town. I think it is a great thing what they are doing. As far as the river would be concerned there isn't going to be more developments like this in the near future because the land by the river is owned and people already have their homes and not every one is going to develop their land. Going through that stretch now the houses are far enough on the hill that they are not taking anything away from the scenery anyways so I don't see the problem with having the development by the river. I have seen the plans for the development and the houses will be more aesthetic than most the homes on the river now. 
Ben for people coming in it will be very easy for growth and for the land usage if will limit growth.


----------



## cstork (Oct 13, 2003)

Yea, I agree that growth sucks, but as long as people continue to have lots of babies, it's reality. You think this is bad, visit the Northeast or California. And if you think that's bad, visit Tokyo, Calcutta, or Bejing. 

Idaho is looking sweet......


----------



## esp (Jun 13, 2004)

A few things to consider:

urban sprawl is ugly... garage doors that dominate the aesthetic of the neighborhood. large lawns that are sucking the water out of the arkansas river(and others). traffic. not knowing your neighbor. noise. summit county. vail valley. 

local politics... our county commissioners are realizing that if we fill the county with 2.5 acre ranchetes the water table will be more depleted than it is now, and our beautiful expansive valley floor will be no more. hopefully they will pull back the reigns on unchecked sprawl.

pursuit of hobbies... less yard work, less property to manage. two minute walk to trails/river/errands.

environmental benefits...tens of thousands of gallons of fuel will not be burnt. less vehicle maintenance. reclamation of tainted land. utilization of green building products. 300 less septic tanks and leach fields. 

misc...block parties. no DUIs. community building. selbys giving best 3 acres of river front property to the town!!!(who does that?), so guaranteed, any other owner/developer would be building houses right there on those banks.

this project will revitalize the dying down town BV. it will stimulate growth, smart, sustainable growth. did i mention how fun its going to be to live there?

just my biased .02


----------



## Hartje (Oct 16, 2003)

Cemartin, I give you props for speaking out on this development and I respect your desire to not see condos when floating the upper Ark. But pick your battles wisely man. Some are worth fighting, but this outfit seems to be doing everything possible to be green. If you want to fight sprawl in the mountains let an example be set on how to develop wisely and then others may follow. Growth is inevitable and the Ark Valley is no exception. Otherwise the mountains will continue to be compartmentalized into 5 acre "ranchitos." It's like environmental groups protesting the clean energy of wind turbines because they occassionaly shred migratory birds and alter views; there's a bigger picture to look at and sacrifices have to be made. 

Two cents spoken.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

*CEMARTIN*

These are some harsh (and hollow) words.


> Frankly, I think the whole development idea sucks. We should keep the land near the river as pristine as possible. It's already a clusterfuck down there anyway, but at least you don't have to look at some goddamn development every hundred yards yet.
> There's my two cents.


 I have to wonder how much you actually know about the South Main project. This is far from modern development. What is taking place in South Main is a way to "keep the land near the river as pristine as possible." 
The Selby's bought this property out from under someone else who was going to prohibit public access to the river. With South Main people will know what will be build near the river and there will be public access to the river and all of the open space within South Main, there will be no surprises. As well, what you will see from the river is a bike path and one spectator area next to a play spot, you will not be looking into peoples back yards or at their decks built out over the river. 
Don't forget the stretch of river that runs along the South Main boundary is within the town limits of BV. How pristine can a town run be? Creating higher density housing in town can allow for less development out of town where land should be pristine and untouched. 
It has been pointed out in other comments that population growth is a reality. Don't you think that there is a need for developers who are taking a proactive stance to attempt to grow in a responsible manner? 
I know that the Selby's have spent countless hours researching ways to grow in a responsible manner. I also know that they are two of the most open minded people that I have ever met and would listen to any constructive ideas that you might possess regarding a better way to grow. To say that the idea sucks and that you are opposed to it does nothing more than create friction. If you have any real ideas about how to grow in a more responsible manner then please post them, I know they will be read by people who care. 

I also know that no matter how much you oppose development you will love to play at the sick playspots that are going to be created due to the South Main Project, specifically Katie's hard work in securing the GOCO grant.

Thats my fifty cents.
Mut


----------



## Jed Selby (Apr 7, 2004)

*Response to cemartin*

Dear cemartin, I appreciate your post. It is not a given that development will ever be a good thing. In fact, I can't blame you. I too, am an environmentalist. I think over 95% of development completely sucks. What would make you think this is any better? It's good to see people care about what happens, especially to an amazingly beautiful place like this. Katie and I completely understand the task at hand. 

In response to your comment, one thing that is commonly forgotten is the importance of quality human habitat. From an environmentalists perspective, all the different habitats are important. We can't ignore the humans. The most radical environmentalist does not propose to tear down Main street and replant the trees that were destroyed. The environmentalists need to keep an eye on creating human habitat so fine that the people don't want to leave the cities and towns and develop the countryside. That way nature can be left as nature. The type of development we are doing is called New Urbanism and it combines most of the daily necessities into one neighborhood. This allows people to do the things they need to do without stepping into a car. After competing on the professional kayak circuit for 6 years I have burned more gas than the average person. I am so sick of driving I could puke. The biggest downside to kayaking is the amount of driving involved. My dream, created out of this driving, is to give kayakers another choice, to walk. The land that we own is adjacent to downtown BV and is in the city limits. Our goal is to create something thas people cherish as much or more than the nature we disturb. If you want to talk more about or have any questions, feel free to email. [email protected]

Yours truly, Jed Selby


----------



## TimWalker (Oct 25, 2003)

Jed - What are the lots going for? What will the price per sq foot be? Any ideas? thx. Oh, and I like the idea. To hell with cemartin. We need a place to live, too.


----------



## Andre Spino-Smith (Nov 21, 2004)

Tim walker,

If you want you can email or call me and I'll give you all the info.

Thanks.
719.207.2444
[email protected]


----------



## WaterMaps.Info (Oct 7, 2004)

*Virtual Tours of park*

Andre Spino-Smith

Id be willing to set up a VR system of the park and town. Let me know if that would interest you.

Aaron

-- 
Aaron Napoleon
Founder & Chief Producer
WaterMaps.Info
Virtual Reality & Media Tours

www.WaterMaps.Info
Cell (828) 342-2897
--


----------

